# Goodbye to Leila's Hair--PICS!!!



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, it's that time. I love how her hair looks when it's all brushed out, clean, and white, but that's about 5% of the time. She is an active little lovey, going outside often, traveling with me to different events, etc. Her hair becomes a fluffy, matted mess most days and she seems SO HOT. 

I'm not too worried about not liking it, because her hair grows very fast. She has an appointment at the groomer's at 3 today and I will get to watch the whole time so nothing catastrophic happens back there. I'm going to browse today and try to find a cut I like, but right now I'm thinking keeping the face and tail long and doing an inch or two on the rest. I'm very tempted by the Korean cut, too, but I don't want to deal with the hair growing back around her muzzle/eyes if I decide to go back to long facials later...hmmm...

Wish us luck!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck!! I bet she'll look terrific.:aktion033: Make sure to send pix.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

good luck!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

good luck ! i know exactly what u mean , its about that time for dolce too .. cant wait to see pics.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

good luck Leila...my Cosette will look forward to seeing pics of your new summer do...I have to take Cosette in soon for her summer cut...


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

good luck, waiting to see your near haircut!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG can't wait to see pics. I'm sure she'll look fabulous!!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see her new "do" Both of you will love a shorter cut.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

LOVE LOVE the summer cuts - please be sure to post pictures!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ashley!! This is so exciting!! I can't wait to see Leila's new cut! I know that she will look adorable in any cut with that little face of hers!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I can't wait to see sweet Leila's new haircut! Please post pictures after!!!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

where are the photos??


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how can you go wrong, she's a beauty:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Ashley we NEED pictures!!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What is a korean cut? How is it different than a regular puppy cut (ie, short body, face trimmed shorter, ears/tail left long)?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

OK, I'll be posting pics soon. But really, it wont seem too drastic. Her tummy area is cut really short, legs were scissored down a bit, and body was scissored to be about even with her torso (horizontally). So, it isn't all shaved down like lots of pups, but we're taking it slow!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Where is that precious baby? I know she looks adorable!!! Can we please see what she looks like in her new haircut???:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

maltlovereileen said:


> What is a korean cut? How is it different than a regular puppy cut (ie, short body, face trimmed shorter, ears/tail left long)?


Not sure what the classic "korean cut" body is (I am not sure it's an official term), but I believe it's generally short body, but really short muzzle, often no top knot, long ears. Ponyo, from Japan, just got a Korean style cut. Her pic is at the start of this thread: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/105114-does-anyone-recognize-dog.html

Here's another pic from Shinemore's website that I think is an example of the "Korean cut": (attached)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but that's what I've gathered in my time here..


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Not sure what the classic "korean cut" body is (I am not sure it's an official term), but I believe it's generally short body, but really short muzzle, often no top knot, long ears. Ponyo, from Japan, just got a Korean style cut. Her pic is at the start of this thread:
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/105114-does-anyone-recognize-dog.html
> 
> ...


 
Yep, I believe that is the Korean cut - now where is the pic with your baby's new look???


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw looking forward to seeing pics. Glad you didn't do anything drastic. I'm sure everyone knows that I love full coats LOL I'm sure she looks cute


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

She will look fantastic, I am sure  and both of you are gonna love it ^_^ 

Did she get groomed yet? I look forward to seeing her post grooming pictures.

I also prefer the shorter cut. With longer coats, they go messy with their coats, rolling, playing, going wild and swimming. So with puppy cuts, they tend to look tidy almost all the time.

My malts are due to their summer cuts in June 2nd ... I also love to stay there and watch when they go for their cuts. That is what I love abou the groomer where I take them to. He allows me to help out with the malts if I wanted to  I hope I can stay in their coming grooming day - Of course, it Depends on how my schedule is like that day, 

hugs
Kat


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, here are a few not-so-great pics from my phone, but you get the idea. Believe it or not, the groomer took off between 3-4 inches on the body. Her coat was getting pretty close to the floor. BUT, it is incredible to pick her up and not feel a new mat every time I touch her. Plus, they clippered down all around her pee pee area so 1. no stains and 2. i don't have to try to comb around there, which is by far her least favorite thing and the only thing she struggled against when combing/grooming. 

Overall I'm really happy because she still has a long-ish look, but with sooo much less maintenance. Her tummy is super short, so she must be cooler, too.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

By the way, I have to say it's a little odd to see her legs while she moves now. She used to look like she was just floating around, now I can see her little legs going. It's so cute!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Ashely -- Leila is so pretty with her her new cut! She reminds of my Cosettia so much! I love her!!!! 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah! She is so sweet! I bet she feels a lot better too!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think she looks great and she problably feels great too , she still got a longish look ,she looks so cute.. how was she with the groomer?


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

She did great! A little wiggly. She just wanted the groomer to pick her up off the table, so she spent a good amount of time standing on her back legs, but she wasn't scared or crying/barking. The only thing that really scared her was the clippers, which I had never introduced her to before--I've always used scissors. She still let her do it, but she was really freaked out. The lady ended up doing her pee pee area and two paw pads and then Leila had had enough, so she left it at that with the clippers. She seemed really comfortable with the lady though and the groomer cooed at her and told her how pretty she was the whole time, which Leila loves, of course. LOL.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> She did great! A little wiggly. She just wanted the groomer to pick her up off the table, so she spent a good amount of time standing on her back legs, but she wasn't scared or crying/barking. The only thing that really scared her was the clippers, which I had never introduced her to before--I've always used scissors. She still let her do it, but she was really freaked out. The lady ended up doing her pee pee area and two paw pads and then Leila had had enough, so she left it at that with the clippers. She seemed really comfortable with the lady though and the groomer cooed at her and told her how pretty she was the whole time, which Leila loves, of course. LOL.


thats great ashley !


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She's so pretty...still has lots of hair! What a good looking pup!!!

BTW, thanks for the description of the korean cut but Pip says it's not a Korean cut, that's a PIP cut LOL


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Goodluck Ashley!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so glad it went well. Leila looks really cute! I bet she is alot more comfortable too!! Enjoy her darling cut, Ashley!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks great!! Pretty little Leila probably fells like 1 pound now LOL.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...she looks adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh i love it ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------

